# I still am in shock, please read. BIG Triumph.



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay man today I was at the pool by MYSELF which I wouldn't have done if I was PMOing, and this one russian lady caught my eye the minute she walked in the gate, she was with her man and her kid, but let me tell you, she looks 19!! Anyway these russion girls are crazy she caught me looking at her chest and 10 minutes later her guy left back to his home for a bit I ussme, anyway so she swam over to me, I was freaking out, standing on the stairs that you can use to exit the pool so I moved out of her way so she could get out, and as she got out she flashed me one of her breasts! It was 100% on purpose cuz she looked at me, then looked at her chest, then flashed me! After she did it she screamed like it was an accident and she was embarrassed but I KNOW it was on purpose. 

Anyways, I feel so stupid for getting out of her way I mean there was 3 different stairs to exit the pool and she chose the one I was standing on I bet she was going to grab me or something and tell me to come over at a certain time.

LOL


----------



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

Im a 17 year old virgin people this is a big deal. god


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Lolwut


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

russians these days. lol jk..

uhh congratz..but mature *** women with kids don't do that to random ppl. milfs at their finest.


----------



## Chandan (Mar 4, 2012)

Holeee ***t!
The same sort-of thing happened to me recently,and I was also too shy to make a move,and it happened when I was 2 months free of PMO!This no-fap thing is really real!

Don't do what I did tho.I was so furious at myself for letting that opportunity slip by that I promptly went home and refapsed:blank


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Chandan said:


> Don't do what I did tho.I was so furious at myself for letting that opportunity slip by that I promptly went home and *refapsed:blank*


:teeth Lol


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'd call it a triumph, but at least you have an awesome story to tell people now. :lol


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

why didnt you do **** with it? my biggest regret in life. When i was 14, i was at the bball courts and some tennis milf pulls up and me and my friends start cheering. She purposely bends down and shows us whats under her skirt. and then proceeds to get in her car and wait for her son to finish lessons while continously honking to try and lure one of us over there. man if i could go back and get with that milf, man


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

u wot m8


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

thelonelyloner said:


> why didnt you do **** with it? my biggest regret in life. When i was 14, i was at the bball courts and some tennis milf pulls up and me and my friends start cheering. She purposely bends down and shows us whats under her skirt. and then proceeds to get in her car and wait for her son to finish lessons while continously honking to try and lure one of us over there. man if i could go back and get with that milf, man


Interesting how things look when it's a women and you're a dude. I'm guessing an equally as old guy doing that to a group of 14 year olds would probably be judged a little harsher. Sorry, just an observation...lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That quote is nasty.


----------



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

thelonelyloner said:


> why didnt you do **** with it? my biggest regret in life. When i was 14, i was at the bball courts and some tennis milf pulls up and me and my friends start cheering. She purposely bends down and shows us whats under her skirt. and then proceeds to get in her car and wait for her son to finish lessons while continously honking to try and lure one of us over there. man if i could go back and get with that milf, man


Bro her husband was there. And It wasn't some random chick, she lives in one of the apartments in my community, we share the same pool lol. What goes around comes around, she will be back


----------



## Joe G (Jun 12, 2012)

High Five little buddy! :boogie


----------



## Martell (Jun 20, 2012)

Go get her next time lol


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

matisyahu said:


> Bro her husband was there. And It wasn't some random chick, she lives in one of the apartments in my community, we share the same pool lol. What goes around comes around, she will be back


give her some breast stroke lessons :boogie 

Boom!

sorry, sorry, poor I know


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

huh said:


> Interesting how things look when it's a women and you're a dude. I'm guessing an equally as old guy doing that to a group of 14 year olds would probably be judged a little harsher. Sorry, just an observation...lol.


Well that's because younger guys have a thing for hot moms.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

GoldenBear said:


> u wot m8


touche bro, touche


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

Openyoureyes said:


> russians these days. lol jk..


I went to a restaurant with my boyfriend last year and after the Russian waitress seats us, she says "I promise to take VERY good care of you!"
 What kind of restaurant is this!?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

thelonelyloner said:


> Well that's because younger guys have a thing for hot moms.


Do some girls have a thing for older guys? I wonder how it would go if we reversed the genders. Instead of an older lady, what if it was an older guy and instead of a group of young boys it was a group of young girls. I wonder what most peoples initial response to that would be? :teeth I just find it interesting how it seems to be socially acceptable for young boys to have sex with older women like that, almost like some see it as a good achievement or consider them lucky.


----------

